# Fuente SSN-152AD



## Oscar Rueda (Jun 16, 2020)

Compañero esta es la foto de la fuente que necesito reparar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Gaby69 (Sep 15, 2020)

Oscar Rueda dijo:


> Compañero esta es la foto de la fuente que necesito reparar


Hola Oscar, has podido repararla..??


----------



## edu32 (Oct 1, 2020)

*H*ola*,* alguien que tenga ésta placa a mano me podrá indicar que codigo es el IC 1? *Y*a que me llegó sin éste CI y no está el manual de servicio de la fuente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 1, 2020)

¿Viste esto?









						FUENTE SSN-152AD quemada
					

ya que no aparece el diagrama de la fuente de poder ssn-152ad necesito saber cual es la pastilla que esta en el doblador que maneja los 3 mosfet en el circu




					www.yoreparo.com


----------



## Charly la Torre (Oct 27, 2020)

Hola , vi un poquito tarde ésta pregunta, no se si te va a servir, indícame el lugar donde estaba el integrado para pasarte el numero, y tengo la fuente por si la necesitas. Saludos

Este es el que maneja los tres Mosfet  ICE2PCS01

MANDO FOTOS


----------



## anyrak69 (Ago 20, 2021)

Hola buen día. Estoy tratando de reparar está fuente. Le cayó agua y se fue un MOSFET y un fusible pero también me fijé que la resistencia r67 en la parte trasera está quemada y no se ve su valor. Alguien tendrá una foto donde se vea su valor? Nada  que ver con los manuales de servicio o alguna foto de calidad donde se aprecien lo componentes. Gracias
Por si acaso una foto de referencia


----------



## Mancho180 (Ago 26, 2021)

Hola anyrak69 la resistencia r67 es una 102 o sea de 1kohmio
Hola anirak69 también me gustaría que tu me dieras los valores de estos condensadores smd  c14 c37 c30 que están en esa misma fuente gracias


----------



## anyrak69 (Ago 31, 2021)

Hola cómo estás mancho? Gracias por el dato. Te paso los que pediste. C14 y C37: 220pf, C30: 1uf.

Alguien ha tenido éxito reparando? En lo caso le cayó agua y se quemó la fuente. Se fue el mosfet Q12 un fusible y la r67. 

Cambié todos los componentes que encontré malos. El resto los saque y fueron verificados. A pesar de eso el corto persiste. Retiro el Q12 y se va el corto. Pienso que el IC2 está quemado ya que el vcc y gnd  tienen una resistencia muy baja, lo retire y el corto sigue. De verdad estoy muy sin opciones. Tampoco descartó algún corto en otro lugar pero ya toda la parte superior fue verificada me fui a la parte trasera donde están los smd. Casi todo ya fue verificado. Algún dato? Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 4, 2021)

anyrak69 dijo:


> Retiro el Q12 y se va el corto


Emmmm... Aclara eso, porque sino parece que encontraste el problema, pero lo pasaste por alto


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 4, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Emmmm... Aclara eso, porque sino parece que encontraste el problema, pero lo pasaste por alto


Habría que saber qué es "corto". Podría ser, en lo que a medidas se refiere, bajada o ausencia de tensión o podría ser una muy baja resistencia. 

Sí es lo que pienso, fallo de tensión, no sé hasta que punto es bueno seguir metiendo corriente para probar si está o no reparado.


----------



## anyrak69 (Sep 4, 2021)

Hola. Con respecto al Q12, era uno de los componentes quemados. Un stk0380 y lo reemplace con un k904 que en teoria tiene las mismas características 800v 3a. No he probado con uno de mayor capacidad todavía. Me refiero a "corto" con que el circuito está cerrado por ende hay un corto, explosión, cómo lo quieran llamar. Lo controlo utilizando un bombillo en serie el cual queda totalmente encendido al probarlo, de igual forma al no utilizarlo se fue un fusible ya que el corto persiste. Entonces, al reemplazar el Q12 el corto sigue pero al retirarlo no, a pesar de retirar el IC2. En el IC2 el G y VCC tienen total continuidad por lo que pienso que también está en corto. Apunto a que problema está en esa área, ya probé todos los componentes alrededor pero no encuentro nada más a parte de la r67 quemada. A lo mejor debería probar con otro reemplazo para el  Q12. No se si esta vez fui más claro con la explicación. Gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 4, 2021)

Sigue siendo extraño.... el hecho de que al quitar el transistor se quite el corto y sin embargo este dé una medida normal.
¿Podría ser que haya algo mal en la placa y al soldarlo se creé un corto? ¿alguna pista rehecha o resataurada incorrectamente..?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 4, 2021)

No sigas, no está oscilando, por ende queda conduciendo el transistor.
Verifica el integrado oscilador y sus componentes


----------



## senioranta (Oct 1, 2021)

Hols. Espero no llegar muy tarde. Quizás los cortos son de los mosfet principales. Los k16a60w. En mi caso, la r65 la tengo quemada y el ic6 que supongo que será un 431, pero no lo se. Si alguien pudiera ayudarme con esto. Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 1, 2021)

El 431 es un "zener programable" (shunt) de 3 pines.
Desconozco dónde y cual es ese "IC6" y la "R65", asi que mejor sube fotos o el manual de servicio para comprender lo que dices, o enlaza de donde podamos ver el diagrama o fotos.


----------



## senioranta (Oct 5, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> El 431 es un "zener programable" (shunt) de 3 pines.
> Desconozco dónde y cual es ese "IC6" y la "R65", asi que mejor sube fotos o el manual de servicio para comprender lo que dices, o enlaza de donde podamos ver el diagrama o fotos.



Gracias por responder. Ese es el problema, que no hay diagrama. Necesito que si alguien con la fuente en la mano pudiera decirme el valor de la R65, que se encuentra en la parte de atrás, por ser una resistencia SMD.. gracias.


----------



## anyrak69 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hola. Actualizando un poco. DJT3 el ic6 es 43EN y la r65 es 223 (22k). 

Al final logré cambiar el ic2 que sospechaba estaba quemado y en efecto el vc, cs y gnd estaban en corto. Ahora hice el montaje y por un momento como que todo estaba bien y ahí mismo estalló algo. Ni idea qué, ya que medí todo y los componentes estaban intactos. Solo se fue el fusible. Probaré con otro MOSFET a ver qué tal. Lo que si me llamó la atención es que la r84 en la parte superior mide cómo 0.2 ohms. Me parece raro ya que según las calculadoras, margen de error de la interpretación de color y aún leyendo al revés, en teoría debería ser 30ohms u 48ohms. Alguien podría sacarme de esa duda por favor? Gracias
Por cierto. Cabe destacar que las pruebas las hago con bombillo en serie. Antes de todo siempre quedaba encendido. Luego de cambiar el ic2 fue que como que la fuente iba a funcionar, el bombillo encendió un poco que es lo normal, se apagó y luego el estallido donde se fue el fusible
Hola de nuevo. Me arriesgué y puse la r84 con una de 33ohms 1w que es lo más cercano q tenía según mis cálculos. De paso puse un MOSFET de 10a 800v, el resto quedo igual e hice la prueba. El equipo encendió! Al menos vi que prende, no sé cómo están las funciones pero al menos es un avance. Luego seguiré comentando. Mientras necesito confirmar la r84. Gracias
La r84 que mide menos 0.2/0.3 ohms


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 23, 2021)

Buenas. Para mí esa resistencia es de 0,3 Ohmios.

Según amazon parce que también.





						Amazon.com: uxcell - 100 resistencias de 0,3 ohmios, 2 W, 5% de tolerancia de película de óxido de metal, plomo axial, a prueba de llama para proyectos electrónicos y experimentos : Industrial y Científico
					

Amazon.com: uxcell - 100 resistencias de 0,3 ohmios, 2 W, 5% de tolerancia de película de óxido de metal, plomo axial, a prueba de llama para proyectos electrónicos y experimentos : Industrial y Científico



					www.amazon.com
				



Lo que pasa es que cada fabricante utiliza el código que quiere, 4 ó 5 bandas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2021)

La banda negra final es tolerancia a la temperatura.


----------



## anyrak69 (Nov 23, 2021)

Ok muchas gracias. Si supongo q*ue* la última banda negra era nula o para despistar? Ni idea. La volví a colocar e igual funcionó. Ya estuve probando el equipo y hasta ahora todo funciona perfecto. Afortunadamente quedó reparado luego de tantos intentos y cabezazos en la oscuridad. Gracias a todos por la información y ayuda!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 23, 2021)

anyrak69 dijo:


> La volví a colocar e igual funcionó


Para la próxima hay que pensar que una resistencia nunca se baja de valor, se sube.
Por lo tanto si medimos un resistencia y nos da un valor muy bajo y ademas ese valor corresponde con alguna de las bandas, en este caso el 0,*3 *con el color *amarillo* de la primera banda del código de colores, pues nos da la pista de que ese es su valor real (o aproximado).

Enhorabuena por haber conseguido sacarla adelante.

Pd. La última banda 👇


DOSMETROS dijo:


> La banda negra final es tolerancia a la temperatura.


----------



## anyrak69 (Nov 23, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Para la próxima hay que pensar que una resistencia nunca se baja de valor, se sube.
> Por lo tanto si medimos un resistencia y nos da un valor muy bajo y ademas ese valor corresponde con alguna de las bandas, en este caso el 0,*3 *con el color *amarillo* de la primera banda del código de colores, pues nos da la pista de que ese es su valor real (o aproximado).
> 
> Enhorabuena por haber conseguido sacarla adelante.
> ...


Ya. Bueno si en un principio la idea era subir la resistencia. También me fue confuso que en las calculadoras de resistencia el negro no está habilitada para la banda final. Claro si no la tomo en cuenta y lo calculo como una resistencia de 4 bandas ahí si da el valor. Hasta ahora todo bien.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 23, 2021)

anyrak69 dijo:


> Claro si no la tomo en cuenta y lo calculo como una resistencia de 4 bandas ahí si da el valor


Para la proxima, utiliza la del foro, hay hasta 6 bandas;
Código de color resistencia de 4 bandas

Y para valores comerciales;
Resistor - Calculador del valor estándar más cercano


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 24, 2021)

anyrak69 dijo:


> Ya. Bueno si en un principio la idea era subir la resistencia.


No.. No me entendió, me refiero a cuando fallan por envejecimiento, recalentamiento continuado o por excesiva corriente a causa de una avería. 
Si se deterioran es o cortándose (abriéndose) o alterándose su valor a la "alza" no a la "baja". 

Hay que tenerlo en cuenta al dudar del código de colores, ya que hay muchos principiantes (y no) que comentan "encontré una resistencia en corto".. No, por su sistema de fabricación veo imposible que una resistencia se ponga en corto.


----------



## charly36 (Jun 7, 2022)

Hola buenas tardes muchachos si bien , veo que paso mucho tiempo de este post ,tengo en mis manos una de estas placas y en el poco tiempo que tengo pienso compartir  lo aqui solicitado pero tambien necesitaria identificar algunos componentes que me hacen falta en mi placa....


anyrak69 dijo:


> Hola buen día. Estoy tratando de reparar está fuente. Le cayó agua y se fue un MOSFET y un fusible pero también me fijé que la resistencia r67 en la parte trasera está quemada y no se ve su valor. Alguien tendrá una foto donde se vea su valor? Nada  que ver con los manuales de servicio o alguna foto de calidad donde se aprecien lo componentes. Gracias
> Por si acaso una foto de referencia


La resistencia R67 esta con el codigo 102 es decir es una resistencia de 1Kohm


----------

